
Tweet-SNE: T-SNE Visualization of TF-IDF of Hillary/Donald Tweets - alexcmu
https://plot.ly/~alexandraj777/2/
======
alexcmu
t-SNE of TF-IDF of Hillary (blue) and Donald (red) tweets, created at a
hackathon. Hover to see tweet text! Notice how tweets that are close in space
share related ideas (blue cluster in top left quadrant is Spanish, for
example). Learn more about t-SNE: [http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/modules/generated/sklearn.man...](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/modules/generated/sklearn.manifold.TSNE.html) Election data
GitHub repo: [https://github.com/WiMLDS/election-data-
hackathon](https://github.com/WiMLDS/election-data-hackathon)

